# White whale. Check!



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I was down on the Paunsaugunt over the past few days and stumbled across this guy about 50-60 yards away from where I was relieving myself...

Anyways, I pulled out the Single Six and hit him with a .22 Mag and he only ran about 15 yards before he dropped like a sack of taters.

He had a great coat as it is already pretty cool where I was at (the nights were already in the 20s!)


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice shootin'. If you can do that I think optics on your new rifle are pretty much a waste of time.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nicely done!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Way to go Luke!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Dude thats good shootin. A couple summers ago I took my .22 mag single six out mouse shootin. anything past 7 or 8 yards was pretty tough. Anyway, that has nothing to do with shooting a coyote at 60yrds. I don't even know why I brought it up. Good on ya for gettin a dog on the ground!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Great shooting and a great opportunity for a rare trophy shot. I don't think I know of anyone who has shot a coyote with a revolver.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks guys. It was a nice surprise having him show up. Now if only I could call one in instead of stumbling across them!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Bax, which hand did you use to shoot,I assume the other one was busy at the moment.:mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> Bax, which hand did you use to shoot,I assume the other one was busy at the moment.:mrgreen:


Lol. Pants were around my ankles and wind blowing between when I shot :mrgreen:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Good job!


----------

